# Requesting Decalgirl's Peacock Feather wallpaper for k1



## muukao

Long time kindleboards forum troll here, the lurking kind not the trolling kind ;p, and i was hoping someone might help me with a little request. I just bought Peacock Feathers decal for my DX, http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/25950, I was wondering if anyone has gotten the matching wallpaper for it? Could you post the image if you have? I would deeply appreciate it. I also my apologies for 1st post request and no pics, my Treo's syncing isn't working.

Thank you!


----------



## Pushka

Have you received it yet?  The link and code word is located on the part where you peel off  the front page.


----------



## mlewis78

Only the K1 skins come with the wallpaper for your screen.


----------



## Pushka

Ah yes, that's right.  But I use the k1 screensavers on my k2 and they still look pretty good.  So what we need now is someone who has this screensaver code for the k1....might be a little tricky.  I think I actually emailed decalgirl and they provided it, come to think of it, along with the warning that it wouldnt totally match properly  Send them an email I reckon.


----------



## muukao

I did email them and since I purchased it for a DX and amazon doesn't officially support wallpaper customizing they wouldn't send it to me ;<.

I'm patient


----------



## libros_lego

You can ask 911Jason, a member here, if he can make you one. He's pretty good with screensavers.


----------



## muukao

I've looked for the full image the decal girl uses, but they only show the girl looking to the side.  What would be the wallpaper for front is a girl looking up.  I wouldn't mind sideways girl but looking up girl would be my preference xD.  I guess beggars can't be choosers ;P  I appreciate everyone's help <33


----------



## 911jason

I couldn't find the Peacock Feathers for the K1 listed on their site. I did find the full image, but it's rather small to use in making a DX screensaver. I will definitely give it a try though and post the result here when I'm done. I'm at work right now, so give me a day or so...


----------



## muukao

I wonder if it would work the long way?  Thank you for trying <33!!


----------



## NogDog

Something like this?


----------



## 911jason

Unfortunately, as I look at the full-color art I posted above, I now see that they didn't use that image for the front skin. None of the flowers match up between the two. NogDog's image is probably the best you'll do unless you can find the entire original artwork, which I doubt you'll be able to do. I already tried through Google's image search and it looks as if all the images that are similar are from Decalgirl and are the same as the one I posted.

Sorry I couldn't be more of a help.


----------



## BTackitt

It wont fit perfectly with the cover art, but I think I got the correct picture.


----------



## muukao

Thank you guys!!  I'll try them both.  I appreciate it.


----------

